
GitHub comments today showed as if they are from the future - andreineculau
https://twitter.com/search
======
misnome
We just ran into this also. We're seeing comments left in the future, and
floating out-of-order in comment threads as new comments are made.

Can't really find anyone talking about it, is bizarre.

